# going out to the nipple this weekend



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

thinkin about drift fishing this saturday around the nipple. this is new for me for i only bottom fish and inshore fish. trying to get some bft mainly but even a wahoo?? any tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

The nipple might be a very lonely place this time of year. not that anything can't happen, its just not the best time to be out there as most pelagics have receded south to warmer water or west to the rigs. You might be able to chunk up some blackfin, but I imagine the wahoo will be far and few between.

If you do go, good luck!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yea, thats what i was thinkin, whats the best thing to do for the blackfin


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I would try trolling cedar plugs, but if you are going that far, and your boat has the range, just go about 30 more miles to the rigs (or even just petronius) and catch all the blackfin you want on diamond or vertical jigs at night. Almost a sure bet.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

rigs is too far, we can make it but not really lookin to go that far. hmmm, idk


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

if you need another hand on the boat, give me a shout


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

will do bro. Might have to throw some gas money our way, but definitely


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Yea that's no problem man, just let me know!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

If you are going to chunk and can't go to the rigs, go to the edge for your best shot at a blackfin


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

cool,


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

now my dad said thats what he ment haha. thats where we will head then


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

dude. im so ready for this man. Wat day we going?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jdhkingfisher said:


> thinkin about drift fishing this saturday around the nipple. this is new for me for i only bottom fish and inshore fish. trying to get some bft mainly but even a wahoo?? any tips would be greatly appreciated


Did you manage to make it out?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

nah man my car messed up that weekend and we had too much going on


----------

